# Kuroshio Sea - talk about a monster tank!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Had to share this when i saw it!


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

there is a good discovery channel program on this MONSTER tank lol, its pretty good definitely worth downloading. IMO


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

First time watching this I had the chills watching the whale shark swim by :0


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

man i gotta go to this place one day. wonder how thick the glass is.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

That's the 2nd largest aquarium in the world to date. I think it's around a million gallons. The aquarium exhibit is somewhere in Japan.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The aquarium in Atlanta is the largest one in the world..


----------

